# Passing of Captain JS Mossop, MMM,CD - The RCR



## Chanada (2 Jan 2009)

Captain John Stewart Mossop 

Stewart Mossop passed away Thursday January 1st, 2009 due to complications from ALS. Born in New Waterford, Cape Breton, Stewart was the son of John and the late Mary Mossop (MacPhee). Stewart was a gentle and kind man who will be sadly missed by his loving wife of 36 years, Mary Liz; his two daughters, Jennifer Mossop (Roger) and Shauna Boudreau (Gary); three grandchildren, Brandon, Joshua and Nate; brothers, Stephen (Paula), Terry (Joanne), Robbie (Karen) and David (Barbie); sister, Lisa McPhee (Danny) and many nieces, nephews and in-laws. He was predeceased by his mother Mary and his brother Gary. 

Capt. Stewart Mossop was a proud serving member of the Canadian Forces for 38 years and served two tours in Cyprus as well as a four year posting to Germany. Throughout his 38 year career, Stewart was posted to many different units and locations across Canada. His hard work, dedication and constant professionalism allowed him to achieve the rank of Chief Warrant Officer (CWO) and hold the appointment of 2 RCR Regimental Sergeant Major (RSM) as well as Base CWO at CFB Gagetown. After commissioning to the rank of Capt in 2000 he held many positions at Land Forces Atlantic Area Training Center (LFAATC) as well as the Infantry School. Capt Mossop was a well respected member of the CF, was an excellent example for his peers and comrades and will be missed by his Regimental brothers. Pro Patria. 

Visitation will be held at Oromocto Select Community Funeral Home, 108 Winnebago St., on Sunday, January 4th, 2009 from 2-4 pm. Mass of Christian Burial will be celebrated at St. Vincent de Paul on Monday, January 5th, 2009 at 11am with Father Ken Weir as celebrant. In lieu of flowers, donations in his name can be made to the NB ALS Society or the Stan Cassidy Rehabilitation Center. Condolences to the family can also be sent to the Oromocto Funeral Home at www.oromoctofh.com


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jan 2009)

Rest in Peace Stew. 

Pro Patria.


----------



## Sythen (2 Jan 2009)

Rest in peace. Pro Patria!


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jan 2009)

ALS is a nasty disease. 

+38 yrs of dedication and devotion to duty, and truly a noble career.

RIP


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (3 Jan 2009)

I served with Stew in Germany and in Cyprus. He will be missed by many of us.

God speed old friend  

Pro Patria.


----------



## xo31@711ret (3 Jan 2009)

Wow; hit me like a ton of bricks. I knew Mr Mossop as 2RCR RSM when I was there; my wife worked at  LFATC when he CFR'ed

RIP Sir; Pro Patria


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jan 2009)

RIP.

I knew him well, and worked with him (and for him when he was DSM of 2 RCR!).  He will be missed!


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Jan 2009)

rest in peae sir   
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to family,,,comrades,,, and friends..
                                                 scoty b


----------

